# Red Creek 11/29/2009



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

I havent met any of you guys yet but I would like to let you know that myself and a bunch of my friends will be at red creek on sunday the 29th of november. I return form over seas on wednesday and this ride is kind of a welcome home ride for me. I've got a lot of work to do to the ole brute before then but it will be there. Let me know if ya'll will be out there.

Thanks!


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

Normally, I would be out there in a sec but now I started a new job and I'm only off wed. and thur. Looks like i need to cover her up for a while.....


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

we going 2nd weekend in dec


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

I'll be in MA picking up my other toy that weekend. Havent riddin her in over a year. 2005 ninja :rockn:


----------

